#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Why does "Thai" have an "h" in it?

## Smeg

Why does ไทย =T*h*ai?

----------


## kingwilly

it's an asphyxiated 'h' (i think that's how you say/spell it)

otherwise it would sound like Tay.

----------


## Bobcock

The rules of Thai phonetics as devised by King Rama V dictates that a consonant followed by a h denotes an aspirated 'harder' sound.

Hence:

Phuket.

Doesn't work for Chiang Mai though... :Smile:

----------


## Smeg

And t without an h is used for ต.

----------


## pai nai ma

(I dont wish to steal your thread but want add a question)

Why is there an "l" in "Mahidol" (University) when the correct pronunciation (I have been repeatedly reminded) is "Mahidon"?

----------


## Mr Pot

Why does the word Queue have the letters ueue in it?  Thanks

----------


## hillbilly

Most of the time the 'h' sound is silent. However, the 'h' sound is represented in a variety of sounds, therefore one can have the Chiang Mai pronunciation.

----------


## Dan

> (I dont wish to steal your thread but want add a question)
> 
> Why is there an "l" in "Mahidol" (University) when the correct pronunciation (I have been repeatedly reminded) is "Mahidon"?


Because it's spelt มหิดล - The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end

----------


## pai nai ma

Interesting, thanks.

----------


## Norton

Why does Suwanabumi?

Never mind! :Confused:

----------


## jandajoy

> Tay.


That's how I imagine EN pronouncing it.

Ay go to Tayland upon occasion. To take the air, as I'm a Lady. A Lady likes to take the air.      

 :Smile:

----------


## momo8

The sixth sick sheik's sixth sheep's sick.

----------


## Spin

> Because it's spelt มหิดล - The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end


Does this explain why thais mess up L and N when speaking english. like dubben(double) and appun(apple)???

----------


## friscofrankie

^ yes

----------


## Looper

> The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end


same same inglit letter 'c' - K (vacant) S (decent) CH (capuccino) K + S (accent)

ough - cough, rough, bough, through, lough, thought

----------


## dirtydog

Shouldn't it be "TIE" as in Tieland?

----------


## November Rain

Jeeze, Smeg, were you hard up for an idea for a thread? Slagged off everything else in Thailand, have you?

Most Asian countries rely on English translations phonetics that bear no real resemblance to the phonetics native English speakers would use. 



> The rules of Thai phonetics as devised by King Rama V dictates that a consonant followed by a h denotes an aspirated 'harder' sound. Hence: Phuket.


Love when people not used to the way phonetics are used here try to pronounce that. I've heard so many Brit holiday makers refer to aspirations to visit Fuck-it.  :rofl:

----------


## momo8

Lots of places around HK such as Fuk On, Heng On, Fuk Yoo, Fukuoka, Cantonese is funnier than Thai spellings / pronounciations.

----------


## Smeg

> Jeeze, Smeg, were you hard up for an idea for a thread? Slagged off everything else in Thailand, have you?


Spotting criticism where there is none are we? 

And then there's you slagging off the most popular thread of the evening and then providing some input yourself. That's real clever.




> Shouldn't it be "TIE" as in Tieland?


Or Tailand? Presumbly that'd be confused by even more people with Taiwan.

----------


## TizMe

> holiday makers refer to aspirations to visit Fuck-it.


 an advertisment from Brisbane.

----------


## kingwilly

> Jeeze, Smeg, were you hard up for an idea for a thread? Slagged off everything else in Thailand, have you?


to be fair it aint really a bad thread NR.

for instance I learnt this .......




> Because it's spelt มหิดล - The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end





> Does this explain why thais mess up L and N when speaking english. like dubben(double) and appun(apple)???





> ^ yes


quite interesting.

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> Because it's spelt มหิดล - The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end
> 
> 
> Does this explain why thais mess up L and N when speaking english. like dubben(double) and appun(apple)???


Yes, Thais don't have a trailing L sound at the end of syllables (like we dont have a leading NG sound). When a word like Hotel is transliterated (not translated) into Thai they use the Thai L letter ล (Lor Ling - the monkey). The problem is that when ล appears at the end of a syllable in Thai is pronounced N not L so Thais read the word and correctly (in their minds) say Hoten.

But it does not seem to me to explain why the Thai word มหิดล should be transliterated as Mahidol.

When the last letter ล appears at the end of a syllable it changes its sound to N. However, the transliteration has not taken into account the change in pronunciation so when the english transliteration is read by a foreigner they pronounce it Mahidol instead of Mahidon. The transliteration of the trailing ล has been done literally using its basic sound instead of taking into account the end of syllable modifier.

Should be transliteraed as Mahidon I would say.

Same goes for King Phumipon Adunyadet. His name ภูมิพลอดุลยเดช is normally transliterated as Bumibol Adulyadej

This does not take into acount the change in pronunciation of Lor Ling (twice) and also Chor Chang. The trailing Chor Chang has been transliterated as a J which is a close approximation of CH. I think it should be transliterated as T to take into account the modifier which causes Chor Chang to be pronounced T when it appears at the end of syllables.

Thats my take but I learned Thai from a book and I struggle in even basic verbal conversation so I could be talking bollocks.

----------


## sabang

Why does Thames have an H in it?

Why is ThaTon pronounced TaDon?

Why is Croquet pronounced Krokay?

Why is Read pronounced Reed, but if you say it in the past tense Red?

Why will this thread probably make the century?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Smeg

^WORD HISTORY:
The modern spelling of the word _Thames_ illustrates an interesting phenomenon in the history of the English language. The Thames is first mentioned in English around 893 in King Alfred the Great's _Orosius._ At the time it was called the _Temese,_ a form believed to come from an earlier, unrecorded English _*Tamisa._ The spelling _Thames,_ which first appears in 1649, is an example of the kind of “learned” respelling that went on in English from the late Renaissance through the Enlightenment, when the prestige of Latin and Greek prompted scholars to “correct” the form of many English words. The _a_ in _Thames_ is etymologically correct, since the Latin forms had that vowel, but the _h_ is a “learned” error, added in the mistaken belief that _Thames_ derived from Greek. Such errors were common, and many words that had nothing to do with Greek were respelled to make them look Greek; two other examples are _author_ (ultimately from Latin _auctor_) and _Anthony_ (from Latin _Antonius_), with the _h_ added as if these were based on Greek words with a theta (_th_) in them. In many cases, the pronunciations of these words changed accordingly, yielding what linguists call a _spelling pronunciation; author_ is now pronounced with a (th). The pronunciation of _Thames_ remained unchanged, however, providing an etymologically explicable example of the notorious discrepancy between English spelling and pronunciation

Perhaps this was adopted for transliteration by Thais from early British visitors around the time of the late Renaissance  (1649)

----------


## DJ Pat

The BTS station "Phrom Prong" for example, I keep hearing tourists saying "From Frong"

----------


## Agent_Smith

> But it does not seem to me to explain why the Thai word มหิดล should be transliterated as Mahidol.


Sheer laziness on the part of dictionary writers I suspect.  Easier to just take the primary sound and tack it onto the Roman spelling rather than fuss around with how how it actually sounds.   Until I learned the rules I never could make heads or tails of why sawasdee came out sawat-dee.

----------


## DrAndy

> ^ yes


 
no

or at least, certainly not

The Thais, along with many other Asian nations, have difficulty in sticking their tongue in places that we can easily achieve 

hence the popularity of us Hansum Men

----------


## DrB0b

*The Transliteration's list from the Royal Institution*
*End of Word* *There are 8 groups of Mae-sa-god* 
*    -  Group 1    Mae-gong  (แม่กง)    * 
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to -ng  (ง)*
*  ง*
*    -  Group 2    Mae-gon  (แม่กน)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to -n  (น)*
*   น*,* ญ*,* ณ*,* ร*,* ล*,* ฬ*
*    -  Group 3    Mae-gog  (แม่กก)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to -g  (ก)*
*   ก*,* ข*,* ค*,* ฆ*
*    -  Group 4    Mae-god  (แม่กด)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to d  (ด)*
*  ด*,* จ*,* ช*, *ซ*,* ฎ*,* ฏ*,* ฐ*,* ฑ*,* ฒ*,* ต*,* ถ*,* ท*,* ธ*,* ศ*,* ษ*,* ส*
*    -  Group 5    Mae-gob (แม่กบ)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to B (บ)*
*   บ*,* ป*,* พ*,* ฟ*,* ภ*
*    -  Group 6    Mae-gom (แม่กม)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to M  (ม)*
*   ม*
*    -  Group 7    Mae-gai (แม่เกย)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to y  (ย)*
*   ย*
*    -  Group 8    Mae-gerw  (แม่เกอว)*
*    The consonants that end by the following consonant the sound will change to w  (ว)*
*  ว*

----------


## DrB0b

The official method of romanizing Thai script is called the "Royal Thai General System of Transcription" and is documented in;

Romanization Guide for Thai Script of the Royal Institute (1968)

and 

Notification of the Royal Institute Concerning the Transcription of Thai Characters into Roman (1954).

Available in part in English  here;
PRINCIPLES OF ROMANIZATION FOR THAI SCRIPT (by The Royal Institute)

Official documentation, Thai only, here;
http://www.royin.go.th/upload/246/Fi...d/416_2157.pdf

Royal Institute here;

ÃÒªºÑ³±ÔµÂÊ¶Ò¹ : »ÃÐà·Èä·Â The Royal Institute - Thailand

Also, from Wiki;




> The *Royal Thai General System of Transcription* (*RTGS*) is the official system for rendering Thai language words in the Latin alphabet. It is used in road signs and government publications, and is the closest thing to a standard of transcription for Thai, though its use by even the government is inconsistent.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Features*
> 
>  Prominent features of the Royal Thai General System include:uses only unmodified letters from the Latin alphabet; no diacriticsspells all vowels and diphthongs using only vowel letters: a, e, i, o, usimple letters "a", "e", "i", "o", "u" are simple vowels, having the same value as in the International Phonetic Alphabet, IPAcombinations with "e" second as "ae", "oe", "ue", are simple vowels, similar to respective ligatures [æ, œ, ɯ] in IPAcombinations with trailing "a", "i", "o" (or several) are diphthongs, indicated by [a, j, w] respectively in IPAuses consonants as in IPA, except:combinations with "h" as "ph", "th", "kh" are used for aspirated p, t, k, similar to IPA [pʰ, tʰ, kʰ], to distinguish them from the separate unaspirated "p", "t", "k"uses "ng" for engma as in English, IPA [ŋ]uses "ch" for IPA [tɕʰ] and [tɕ]uses "y" for IPA [j]note that transcription of consonants in final position is according to pronunciation, not spelling*[edit] Criticism*
> 
>  The Royal Thai General System has been criticized as inadequate for learners of Thai, particularly because of the following shortcomings:it does not record tonesit does not differentiate between short and long vowelsnotation "ch" does not differentiate between IPA /tɕ/ and IPA /tɕʰ/ (see table below)notation "o" does not differentiate between IPA /ɔ/ and IPA /o/ (see table below)

----------


## forreachingme

Why do Thais say Lotut for Lotus and if a ask for a Lotus shop they have no clue what this may be, but Lotut will lead to info ?!?

Coz S in Sukhumvit they can pronounce...

May be only Issan related problem

----------


## DrB0b

> Why do Thais say Lotut for Lotus and if a ask for a Lotus shop they have no clue what this may be, but Lotut will lead to info ?!?
> 
> Coz S in Sukhumvit they can pronounce...
> 
> May be only Issan related problem


you question has already been answered in this thread. Basically they pronounce words like that because they speak Thai and them's the rules for Thai pronunciation. No different from any other language. As somebody else pointed out, how many native English speakers who've never been to Thailand can pronounce Phuket correctly? They pronounce it according to the rules of English, not Thai.

----------


## Happyman

Gosh!!!!!!
I am really impressed (not taking the piss!) by all this !

I took French, German, latin and classical Greek "O" levels in the 50's - and spectacularly failed them all !

Since leaving UK in the early 60's i have picked up a smattering of various languages ( enough so I don't starve  :Smile:  ) but with the exception of Dutch never got fluent in any of them !
Was working in a Dutch/ South African setup for a total of 6 years - on and off- and living in Holland for 3 of them - total immersion seems to be the only way for me :Sad: 

Once again  :goldcup:  to you all and thanks for the explanation of some of the peculiarities of Thai  :Smile: 

( love that Air Asia ad!   :rofl:  )

----------


## DrB0b



----------


## Marmite the Dog

I hate it when they insist on using a 'K' to represent Gor Gai. It's a fekkin' 'G' sound!

----------


## DrAndy

of course, as in many languages, all those rules fly out of the window when travelling in the nether regions

----------


## DrB0b

^Shouldn't you have posted that in the "What's it like to sleep with a Katoey' thread?

----------


## notanameleft

because Thai language has
ก ข ค ฆ  these can be pronunce as K
ต ถ ท ธ  = T
ป พ ภ  = P

Why we use
*K   for  ก*
*Kh   for  ข ค ฆ*
*      ก ข ค ฆ  are in the same sound group, to make both Thais and foriegners (who are learning thai) know when reading some thai words in english (not transliteration), what the words mean and how to spell it in thai...  for example;*
*กร = korn     this word pronunce as Gorn*
*นคร= na khon  this one pronunce as Na korn*

*T  for  ต   ตาด =Tat = Dtat*
*Th  for  ถ ฐ ท ธ    ธาตุ = That = Tat*

*P  for  ป   ปม = Pom = Bom*
*Ph  for  พ ผ ภ  ผม = Phom= Pom*

*it's just the way how to spell it. Thai is not english so stop asking, wondering, confusing why Thailand is THailand.*

----------


## notanameleft

my post is missing..
มันหายไปไหน  :Sad:

----------


## notanameleft

errrr... what's happening!!! 
must be something wrong

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> กร = korn this word pronunce as Gorn
> นคร= na khon this one pronunce as Na korn


Exactly. Hence ก = G.

I know it's not English, but I'm fairly sure that in nearly all Euro languages ก = G.

You may as well use any letter for transliteration. Why not use ก = $?

----------


## ayayeyey

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> Because it's spelt มหิดล - The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end
> 
> 
> Does this explain why thais mess up L and N when speaking english. like dubben(double) and appun(apple)???




Yuppers

----------


## BugginOut

*English is Tough Stuff*

* We've all cursed written English as capricious and sentenced American Pronunciation Rules as but half-truths at best. Examples and practice always seem better than studying worn and obsolete phonetic guides. 
Multi-national personnel at North Atlantic Treaty Organization headquarters near Paris found English to be an easy language ... until they tried to pronounce it.  To help them discard an array of accents, the verses below were devised.  After trying them, a Frenchman said he'd prefer six months at hard labor to reading six lines aloud.  Try them yourself. 
(Read aloud, with a friend!) 
(After all, laughter is the true universal language!)*

*The Chaos*

*         Dearest creature in creation, 
       Study English pronunciation. 
       I will teach you in my verse 
       Sounds like corpse, corps, horse, and worse. 
       I will keep you, Suzy, busy, 
       Make your head with heat grow dizzy. 
       Tear in eye, your dress will tear. 
       So shall I!  Oh hear my prayer.          Just compare heart, beard, and heard, 
       Dies and diet, lord and word, 
       Sword and sward, retain and Britain. 
       (Mind the latter, how it's written.) 
       Now I surely will not plague you 
       With such words as plaque and ague. 
       But be careful how you speak: 
       Say break and steak, but bleak and streak; 
       Cloven, oven, how and low, 
       Script, receipt, show, poem, and toe. 
         Hear me say, devoid of trickery, 
       Daughter, laughter, and Terpsichore, 
       Typhoid, measles, topsails, aisles, 
       Exiles, similes, and reviles; 
       Scholar, vicar, and cigar, 
       Solar, mica, war and far; 
       One, anemone, Balmoral, 
       Kitchen, lichen, laundry, laurel; 
       Gertrude, German, wind and mind, 
       Scene, Melpomene, mankind. 
         Billet does not rhyme with ballet, 
       Bouquet, wallet, mallet, chalet. 
       Blood and flood are not like food, 
       Nor is mould like should and would. 
       Viscous, viscount, load and broad, 
       Toward, to forward, to reward. 
       And your pronunciation's OK 
       When you correctly say croquet, 
       Rounded, wounded, grieve and sieve, 
       Friend and fiend, alive and live. 
         Ivy, privy, famous; clamour 
       And enamour rhyme with hammer. 
       River, rival, tomb, bomb, comb, 
       Doll and roll and some and home. 
       Stranger does not rhyme with anger, 
       Neither does devour with clangour. 
       Souls but foul, haunt but aunt, 
       Font, front, wont, want, grand, and grant, 
       Shoes, goes, does.  Now first say finger, 
       And then singer, ginger, linger, 
       Real, zeal, mauve, gauze, gouge and gauge, 
       Marriage, foliage, mirage, and age. 
         Query does not rhyme with very, 
       Nor does fury sound like bury. 
       Dost, lost, post and doth, cloth, loth. 
       Job, nob, bosom, transom, oath. 
       Though the differences seem little, 
       We say actual but victual. 
       Refer does not rhyme with deafer. 
       Feoffer does, and zephyr, heifer. 
       Mint, pint, senate and sedate; 
       Dull, bull, and George ate late. 
       Scenic, Arabic, Pacific, 
       Science, conscience, scientific. 
         Liberty, library, heave and heaven, 
       Rachel, ache, moustache, eleven. 
       We say hallowed, but allowed, 
       People, leopard, towed, but vowed. 
       Mark the differences, moreover, 
       Between mover, cover, clover; 
       Leeches, breeches, wise, precise, 
       Chalice, but police and lice; 
       Camel, constable, unstable, 
       Principle, disciple, label. 
         Petal, panel, and canal, 
       Wait, surprise, plait, promise, pal. 
       Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair, 
       Senator, spectator, mayor. 
       Tour, but our and succour, four. 
       Gas, alas, and Arkansas. 
       Sea, idea, Korea, area, 
       Psalm, Maria, but malaria. 
       Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean. 
       Doctrine, turpentine, marine. 
         Compare alien with Italian, 
       Dandelion and battalion. 
       Sally with ally, yea, ye, 
       Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, and key. 
       Say aver, but ever, fever, 
       Neither, leisure, skein, deceiver. 
       Heron, granary, canary. 
       Crevice and device and aerie. 
         Face, but preface, not efface. 
       Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass. 
       Large, but target, gin, give, verging, 
       Ought, out, joust and scour, scourging. 
       Ear, but earn and wear and tear 
       Do not rhyme with here but ere. 
       Seven is right, but so is even, 
       Hyphen, roughen, nephew Stephen, 
       Monkey, donkey, Turk and jerk, 
       Ask, grasp, wasp, and cork and work. 
         Pronunciation -- think of Psyche! 
       Is a paling stout and spikey? 
       Won't it make you lose your wits, 
       Writing groats and saying grits? 
       It's a dark abyss or tunnel: 
       Strewn with stones, stowed, solace, gunwale, 
       Islington and Isle of Wight, 
       Housewife, verdict and indict. 
         Finally, which rhymes with enough -- 
       Though, through, plough, or dough, or cough? 
       Hiccough has the sound of cup. 
       My advice is to give up!!! 
*

----------


## Texpat

Thais have no problem saying *diesel* with an "L" sound at the end.

If they can get that right, look into the rest of the final-L words you're jacking up every day.  :Smile:

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> กร = korn this word pronunce as Gorn
> นคร= na khon this one pronunce as Na korn
> 
> 
> Exactly. Hence ก = G.
> 
> I know it's not English, but I'm fairly sure that in nearly all Euro languages ก = G.
> ...


i know this one, because the $ sign has no iteration as a sound!!!!!!!!!!

Where as ก does! 

if you say it half way inbetween like GK then its understood if they dispute, just lean one way or another and again lean back to the other, sorted easy!

of course you could buy a book called................not the time ok!

----------


## benlovesnuk

adults learn languages different to a child, because they have a full native language and vocab and have to use this as a way of transcribing another language through that!

The best way is A) travel in a time machine back to when you were a kid and learn the language and skip back to understand, or 
B) take everything in without transliteration understand as taught to you, let that word be your understanding of that object, meaning or feeling!

I think im going to use the time machine myself......................byeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Begbie

สยาม

Why do Thais pronounce this *See Am* when it's written as *Sai Yam* ?

----------


## notanameleft

> สยาม
> 
> Why do Thais pronounce this *See Am* when it's written as *Sai Yam* ?


 
Siam = Sa yaam
Siam can be pronunce as Siem (เสียม) which means สยาม
I call Thailand, Thai people, and Thai Language as เสียม (ซีม)

You would have to ask the farang why they use "Siam for สยาม or เสียม"
Thais can't tell you why because it's not their language.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why do Thais pronounce this See Am when it's written as Sai Yam ?


As she ^ said, it's not written as Sai Yam, but Sa Yam, and pronounce it accordingly.

----------


## notanameleft

I'm finally a girl !!!

----------


## Rural Surin

^ yes

----------


## notanameleft

don't you think i could be a guy who wants to be a gal???
 :kma:

----------


## Rural Surin

> don't you think i could be a guy who wants to be a gal???


I got it now....you must be my neighbor. ::doglol::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> don't you think i could be a guy who wants to be a gal?


Why would you want to do that? Do you like cooking, cleaning and s**king c**k?

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> 
> don't you think i could be a guy who wants to be a gal???
> 
> 
> 
> I got it now....you must be my neighbor.


yeah I am. oops!!

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> don't you think i could be a guy who wants to be a gal?
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that? Do you like cooking, cleaning and s**king c**k?


oh yeah.. I love cooking, but not cleaning!
Will have to try if s**king c**k is good or not, then i'll decide i want to be a girl or a boy.

----------


## Norton

There are Tai and there are Thai.  I always thought Thai was derived from the Tai from southern China who inhabited Thailand in it's early history?

----------


## Rural Surin

> There are Tai and there are Thai. I always thought Thai was derived from the Tai from southern China who inhabited Thailand in it's early history?


Thai and Thailand, for all practical purposes, are contemporary invented infrastructures. Ask some elders what they called themselves and their Kingdom years ago. They called themselves Tai {Thai} not Siamese, and they lived in Muang Tai. Frankly, I don't know why this thread has gone this far. It's difficult to debate the European romanized phonetics. It comes down to sounds. Tai, Thai, Taiee, Thaie.....

----------


## Thormaturge

It isn't Thailand anyway.

It's Tayland.

----------


## Ramseth

> สยาม
> 
> Why do Thais pronounce this *See Am* when it's written as *Sai Yam* ?


 
The Thais do pronounce it as Sayaam among native Thai speakers. That's what I heard from them. Only farangs pronounce it as Siam and I don't know where they got their transliteration Siam from, probably from Chinese who called it Siamlo.

----------


## Ramseth

> Why does ไทย =T*h*ai?


Another interesting question is, why is there an "i" (or "y") behind "Thai"?

ไท is already Thai; why the extra ย behind?

Doesn't that make it "Thaii" or "Thaiy"?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Frankly, I don't know why this thread has gone this far.


...because Smeg needed something to complain about... again.

----------


## BarnacleBill

Dont stop now - - - it was beginning to get interesting!

----------


## who

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> Because it's spelt มหิดล - The last letter is (confusingly) pronounced as an l when it's at the start of a syllable but as an n at the end
> 
> 
> Does this explain why thais mess up L and N when speaking english. like dubben(double) and appun(apple)???


.
     Yes

.

----------


## chassamui

To newbies such as myself, this thread is just totally confusing.
Which cvnt started it?
And which cvnt revived it.
I read (red) through (threw) all four pages and then got bored, (board).
Marmite was the only one who made (maid) any sense.
Fvck its the only thread thats older than me.

----------


## DrAndy

nice one Smeg!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite was the only one who made (maid) any sense.


Get fekked.

----------


## chassamui

Why does Thai have an "h" it?

It's silent like the "p" in bath.

If it didn't have an "h" in it, it would look and sound like "Tie" and since ties are out of fashion, you could become confused, and start wearin a Thai around your neck instead.

----------


## Fabian

Ties are not out of fashion, at least I wear them every day.

Oh wait, you may have a point there.

----------


## Trenty theman

Think its to do with the cantonesse influence from hk.

Thanks Trenty

----------


## DrAndy

> Thanks Trenty


quite

----------

